# Fountain pen store in San Francisco area?



## Dr.K (Mar 9, 2007)

Hi everyone, I am looking to replace my old Parker fountain pen with something a little nicer, but probably nothing over $150. There are many choices of online retailers, but I would like to choose a pen based on its feel as well as its looks. To this end, does anyone know of any brick and mortar stores in the Bay Area that might have a diverse selection of fountain pens from several different brands? Thanks.


----------



## dknt88 (Feb 2, 2007)

Hi Dr.K,

I did a quick search on Yelp, and discovered a thread of someone else who was looking for medium priced fountain pens...

Soem art supply stores like Pearl Paint, Flax, (obviously the Montblanc stores) were suggested...

Also, here's a quote from another guy who responded:

"There's a new fountain pen shop located near Union Square on Sutter Street between Grant and Kearny Street. It's next to a small restaurant and the post office. They carry a decent selection of the good stuff such as Montegrappa, Parker, Visconti,etc."

The best thing would be to just try asking one of the employees (find an "educated" one, not someone who "just works" there) at one of those stores listed above where they'd recommend...If it's anything like watch folks, I imagine pen people will know which direction to steer you in. 

Sorry I couldn't be of more help...


Good luck

-Darin


----------



## Dr.K (Mar 9, 2007)

dknt88 said:


> H
> Also, here's a quote from another guy who responded:
> 
> "There's a new fountain pen shop located near Union Square on Sutter Street between Grant and Kearny Street. It's next to a small restaurant and the post office. They carry a decent selection of the good stuff such as Montegrappa, Parker, Visconti,etc."


That's great, thanks a lot. When I did a google search for "pen stores near San Francisco" all I got were useless hits with a "did you mean _pet_ stores?" at the top of the page. I'll definitely swing by Union square this weekend and check that store out.


----------

